# First time @ Dauphin Island, need help



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Brought my boat (21ft) over to Dauphin Island Marina on Saturday. On Saturday I want to take my boys fishing. Never fished this area and do not have allot of inshore fishing experience. Would be thankful for any advice how to fish and where to go. 
Thanks in advanced
Achim


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

What you wanting to catch? Bull reds Dixie bar. Drum n white trout on rigs in bay. Trill the beaches for Spanish and summer kings?


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the response! I am open for everything. Want to get my boys busy. How do I fish the rigs? Live bait under a cork?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Live croakers drifted on the bottom on dixie bar in about 10ft of water for bull reds, they're absolutely hammering them right now. Troll the beach around Ft. Morgan for spanish. Trout haven't moved in heavy yet, but a few to catch with live shrimp. Still some sheepshead on the pilings of the first rigs out of the bay.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Achim2 said:


> Thanks for the response! I am open for everything. Want to get my boys busy. How do I fish the rigs? Live bait under a cork?


Depends on depth. Rigs in 15-25ft of water I'd recommend it on the bottom. 10-20 feet I'd recommend under a slip cork set at about 3 feet off the bottom. I know there's some overlap there, just use the depth finder to mark fish.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks allot guys. I will keep you posted how it went on Saturday!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Fishing report*

Hey Guys,
as promised a short report. We went out yesterday. We didn`t have any live bait so we used artificial baits only. We started trolling at the mouth of Mobile Bay and hooked a 22" Spanish after five minutes. We fished the first rig in the bay using gulp shrimp but had no luck so we kept trolling and caught some more Spanish mackerel. The boys had fun. Thank y`all very much for your help!


----------

